# programa muy locochón para motores pap



## bernardo jaime rodriguez (Dic 11, 2007)

Hola:
Quiero decirles que yo no se nada de programación en computación, (estoy apenas comenzando las primeras lecciones). Me di a la tarea de, con los concimientos que tengo y los medios a mi alcance, hacer un programa para controlar motores pap. Y lo quiero compartir con Us. este programa muy locochón.
Para algunos les parecerá muy descabellado, para otros muy tonto, pero la verdad es que si funciona. 
Para el control de los pasos, velocidad y giro, utilizo el programa excel. Para acoplar el programa con los motores, utilizo una impresora. Con esta cobinación, puedo controlar hasta 5 motores pap, pero si utilizo un pic puedo controlar hsta 10 motores de manera independiente.
Lo describo de manera superficial, pues a lo mejor a nadie le interesa. 

Ojalá a alguien tan loco como yo le pueda beneficiar y claro que acepto sus opiniones.
que tengan un excelente día.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 11, 2007)

Pues di más!
No se si sera lo mas logico pero todo sirve para algo!

Saludos.


----------



## bernardo jaime rodriguez (Dic 12, 2007)

Hola electroaficionado.
Voy a detallar mas a fondo mi programa "locochon".
Como el motor pap se mueve por pulsos en sus bobinas siguiendo un determinado orden, se me ocurrió la idea, que podía obtener esos pulsos del cabezal de impresion de la impresora. Para esto desarmé el cabezal de la impresora y me puse a investigar como llegaban los pulsos. Al encontrar los pulsos, hice varias preubas que me resultaron buenas para lo que pretendía.
El cabezal contiene un numero determinado de boquillas a lo ancho para la inyección de tinta, las que van actuando dependiendo de la impresión. Para explicar mejor esto pondré un ejemplo.
Si yo mando a impresión una única letra " I " en un formato de 10 puntos, cuando el carro de la impresora avance hacia la derecha para imprimir, actuarán únicamente ciertas boquillas que imprimiran completamente la letra " I ", regresando después el carro a su posición inicial. Si aumento el formato, por decir a 25 pts y mando a impresión, el carro avanzará a la derecha y actuaran todas las boquillas, pero no imprimira completa la letra " I ", pues su altura sobrepasa el ancho del cabezal, por lo que tiene que dar otra pasada el cabezal para poder completar la letra, y nuevamente regresa a su posición inicial. Como ves , solo determinadas boquillas actuan las que dependen de la altura de la impresión. ¿Qué significa esto?. significa que a cada boquilla le podemas asignar un pulso y si agrupamos cuatro boquillas, tendremos cuatro pulsos que pueden hacer funcionar el motor pap. ¿ Si captas?.

Ahora el siguiente paso es como controlar esos pulsos a voluntad. Nesecitaba encontrar un programa que me hiciera esto posible, ( recuerda que no se nada de programación). Después de varios ensayos  lo encontré en el programa excel, si ese de las hojas de cálculo.
Necesito ahora configurar un  grupo de filas de determinado ancho cada una, de manera que se ajuste al ancho del cabezal, (en mi caso obtube 21). El paso siguiente es dividir el ancho de la hoja de excel, en digamos 40 columnas.
Ahora tengo que hacer una linea, digamos de formato de .75 de grueso y de 3 mmm de largo, la que iré pegando en detrminadas celdas.

Ya teniendo esta configuración de la hoja de cálculo, empezare a programar mi controlador de motor pap.

Quiero aclarar que por el momento, solo programaré un motor, cuando ya comprendan el procedimiento ustedes adicionaran los motores que deseen.

En la celda A1, insertaremos una linea que actuará la boquilla a la que llamaremos pulso# 1
En la celda C2, insertaremos una linea que actuará la boquilla a la que llamaremos pulso# 2
En la celda E3, insertaremos una linea que actuará la boquilla a la que llamaremos pulso# 3
En la celda G4, insertaremos una linea que actuará la boquilla a la que llamaremos pulso# 4

Cuando mando impresión, al moverse el cabezal por el carro,me esta enviando los pulsos en secuencia 1, 2, 3, 4., lo que me permite mover un paso el motor.

Repitiendo este procedimiento los pasos que quiera, puedo conseguir los pasos que rotará el motor. Par invertir la rotación, se invierte la secuencia. 

Espero me hayas comprendido mi rpocedimeiento. Agradezco tus comentarios al respecto.

Que tengas un excelente día.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 12, 2007)

La verdad me parece un buen trabajo, no quizas lo mas practico, pero nunca se me hubiese ocurrido algo tan "locochon".
No creo que me tome el tiempo de probarlo pero me parecio algo interesante.
Para lograr continuidad debes continuar adicionando celdas ¿correcto? Como logras mantener la continuidad indeterminada del movimiento?

Saludos.


----------



## bernardo jaime rodriguez (Dic 12, 2007)

Este programa que desarrollé, no es la perfección y tiene sus inconvenientes. Estos inconvenientes no son parte de mi programacion, si no mas bien de la forma de trabajar de la impresora, como son:

Cada 60 seg aprox, interrumpe su secuencia por unos 5 segundos aprox y continua, pues es cuando termina una hoja y pasa la siguiente.
Cada cierto tiempo ( no sabría decir con certeza pues lo hace esporádicamente) la impresión se interrumpe por un ciclo de limpieza en los cabezales, por espacio de 10 seg aprox.
Solo puedo hacer que de una revolución por fila.

El formato que lleva la hoja ,en este caso utilizo una hoja tamaño legal porque es la mas grande que admite mi impresora en su impresión, (pues tengo una imp epson stylos color de las primeras y su velocidad es  muy lenta). 
La divido entre 40 columnas y 450 filas aprox. Si en cada 4 filas me da aprox 1 giro, tendre que al final de la impresion de la hoja, el motor habra dado 112.5 giros. Cabe señalar que en mi caso la impresora que estoy usando, para poder imprimir una hoja con este formato se lleva aprox 1 minuto.

Ya que vas conociendo la forma de trabajar de mi programa, a alguien estos inconvenientes tal vez no le afecten y lo pueda utilizar. Claro que se puede mejorar y acepto propuestas.

 HAsta ahora, estoy  y sigo tratando del porque no puedo aumentar los giros por fila.

Espero tus comentarios.


----------



## cadl2008 (Dic 29, 2007)

muy bien por esa información..

Tengo una pregunta,  aparte de este procedimiento,  no has verificado con tu impresora que en lugar que se mueva la hoja, que  todo el carro de la impresora se mueva ?

Es decir, que la hoja quede inmovil y que todo el carro junto con el cabeza se desplaze hacia el frente independiente de lo que se tenga que mover la cabeza para imprimir.


espero haberme explicado bien.


----------



## bernardo jaime rodriguez (Ene 2, 2008)

Hola cadl2008:

Si lo que tu quieres decir es que la hoja este inmovil, esta no puede estar inmovil , pues el funcionamiento de impresión hace que la hoja vaya moviendose. No comprendo la pregunta.  Puedes explicarla mejor?


----------



## Trick21 (Ene 2, 2008)

me parece muy interesante lo que hisiste con la impresora, ese programa con exel lo puedes usar en un CNC.

Yo desarme una mpresora y hice algo como vos... los inconvenientes qeu vos decis se pueden sacar.. por favor aclara el modelo esacto de la impresora y te averiguo (yo lo hice en la mia ) como sacarle la espera para limpiar los cabezales y cuando termina la hoja!

espero tu respuesta !

salu2 y suerte!


----------



## bernardo jaime rodriguez (Ene 3, 2008)

Hola trick21:
la impresora es una epson stylus color ESC/P2  año 1994. (casi de la era cuaternaria, pero funcionando)
que es  lo que tu has hecho, que puedas compartir ?. que modelo es tu impresora que desarmaste. 
ahora estoy  tratando de hacer otros intentos con una impresora  hp
 saludos


----------



## cadl2008 (Ene 3, 2008)

oks, me explico...

Lo que tengo en mente  es de una impresora de inyeccion desmontarla y colocarla sobre algun expecie de riel donde  avance (se mueva) el carro completo (cabeza,cable de datos,cartuchos,etc)

la idea es que los motores que mueven la hoja en la impresora muevan ahora el "carro" imprimiendo y que la hoja quede inmovil ..

estoy viendo como le podria hacer..

Todo esto es con la  finalidad de poder imprimir sobre culquier tipo de papel (no importando el grosor)

Espero me halla explicado bien..
y sobre todo que  surjan ideas sobre este tema..


Saludos
CADL2008


----------



## bernardo jaime rodriguez (Ene 3, 2008)

Yo creo que si es posible tu planteamiento. 
Puesto que que ya tenemos los dos avances. El primer avance es el del carro junto con su cabezal, avanzando transversalmente con respecto a la hoja. El segundo movimiento longitudinal de la hoja. si este motor o separamos del chasis de la impresora y lo ponemos fijo, moverá el carro en sentido longitudinal.
Lo que tal vez creo pueda suceder, es que no tenga la suficiente fuerza el motor de avance de la hoja para mover los dos carros ( el transversal y ahora el longitudinal). Pero creo que solamente poniendolo en práctica se puede saber.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2008)

Unas ideas:

http://techref.massmind.org/techref/pcb/etch/directinkjetresist.htm 
http://techref.massmind.org/techref/pcb/etch/c84-st.htm


----------



## bernardo jaime rodriguez (Ene 4, 2008)

Hola trick21:

¿como le hiciste para quitar el avance de la hoja y la limpieza de cabezales? y en ¿ que impresora lo hiciste?

saludos


----------



## Trick21 (Ene 5, 2008)

> Hola trick21:
> 
> ¿como le hiciste para quitar el avance de la hoja y la limpieza de cabezales? y en ¿ que impresora lo hiciste?



hola perdon pro no contestarte antes es que la impresora no la tengo mas, termino ciendo un CNC !

pero era una EPSON STYLUS C42SX y la tuya EPSON STYLUS  ESC/P2 año 1994 

si podes crea el circuito de la impresora y subilo aca..

O sino sacarle una foto de abajo arriba a la placa y bueno intento de guiarme :S

pero si haces un circuito buenisimo!


a y mi impresora no limpia los cabezales  

(auqneu en vez de usar la placa de la impresora seria ams facil acer una placa neuva con un puerto paralelo que mueva los motores 

nose vos veras!

salu2!


----------



## bernardo jaime rodriguez (Ene 5, 2008)

Hola trick21:
lo que me dices de hacer la placa de nuevo y el puerto paralelo, no tengo los suficientes conocimientos en electronica para hacerlo. 
Ahora bien;  al estar haciendo mis ensayos, cometí un gravisimo error que me costo la vida de mi impresora, se quemaron unos CI y no se que mas. Ahora seguiré mis ensayos con otra impresora, a ver si puedo conseguir una de desecho de segunda mano.
saludos


----------

